# Favre Leuba Sea King



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've recently picked up this double mainspring beauty!





































Recently serviced and keeping great time. I've never seen or had the double spring jobby before. I like it!

Mike
​


----------



## NickMoodie (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, I never knew there were watches with double mainsprings ! How does 'work', does one take over from the other, do they work in unison ?

Very interesting..................

Nick


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Techy details are here:-

My link

Mike


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice Mike, getting harder to find unmolested,

it looks great









see a lot of bad redials on the bay........

Cheers Martin


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Favre Leuba Caseback numbers. This watch has a caseback number of 61092 and I understand that the first and last numbers are the decade and year (6 and 2 therefore 1962) and that the middle numbers (109) are the month and day ( 9th of October or 1st of September ?) but I could be way off here! Do any other FL owners have similar caseback numbers? I have seen a few on Google image search ( I do know how to Google by the way before anyone suggest it as I already have!)

similar Googled caseback

and another

Although this is confusing

link

Mike


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

great find, looks almost new.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike,

I have this one similar to the one in your link - twin barrelled










Caseback number is 61513 - 1963

I have 4 others in states of disrepair










3 Sea Kings at about 29mm diameter - two have the engraving between the lugs like yours

62192; 61093T and 61093TF - '62 and '63

The larger Sea King is 40363 so 1943


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

very nice and great condition.


----------

